# Dream wheels............



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

What wheels would you guys like to have?

Been looking for ages, everything I find either doesn't come up much or in a suitable fitment. :twisted:

Current faves are these gorgeous OZ Opera II's, but I just can't make them fit in the size available [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have my dream wheels 19" BBS Le Mans on the roadster won best rims at last weeks Durham Dubs show


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i think it would be the bbs.....


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have my dream wheels 19" BBS Le Mans on the roadster won best rims at last weeks Durham Dubs show


Love those wheels, I would need to powder coat the centres black though


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

RH Toplines - the originals complete with 18 x 8 stamped across the spoke  the ultimate in understated cool


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Ade said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I have my dream wheels 19" BBS Le Mans on the roadster won best rims at last weeks Durham Dubs show
> ...


Dont get me started been toying with the idear for years :?


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Doesn't Neb have those OZ wheels fitted?

I really like Works VS-XX but megga money, too many nice wheels to choose from though.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dan_TT said:


> Doesn't Neb have those OZ wheels fitted?
> 
> I really like Works VS-XX but megga money, too many nice wheels to choose from though.


Indeed he does, but as they are now discontinued, I haven't yet found them in the size he got :roll:

Come on chaps, don't get lazy I need pics of wheel porn............


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


The black centres and the polished dish just sits so well on roadsters of any colour...

You know you want too


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Matt B said:


> RH Toplines - the originals complete with 18 x 8 stamped across the spoke  the ultimate in understated cool


Now if you'd have said ZW, i'd be there with you


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

triplefan said:


> Dan_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Neb have those OZ wheels fitted?
> ...


  you mean these? If you can believe it I still don't have them actually on the car yet.. adapter troubles up to this point..


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Dan_TT said:
> ...


I could only find 8.5 x 18 ET 29, so no room for adapters, you havin the same probs?


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Please don't! Will ruin them.

Guessing yours are genuine LM's Mr Yellow?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dan_TT said:


> Guessing yours are genuine LM's Mr Yellow?


Yep propper BBS jobs


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd like either of these:-


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

BBS Super RS or RH KW4's


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I like these


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

triplefan said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > RH Toplines - the originals complete with 18 x 8 stamped across the spoke  the ultimate in understated cool
> ...


Sorry its Toplines for me - like these bad boys - just not sporting a BMW badge


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Gotta be the Lamborghini Diablo wheels...perfection :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dzTT said:


> Gotta be the Lamborghini Diablo wheels...perfection :wink:


And in the best colour


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: so true :wink:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

im eyeing 2 sets up at the min,but not willing to post them up :mrgreen:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love these. 18 in OZ vela II. Reminds me of the old Fuchs porsche alloys.

On my 180 (lowered with Eibachs).









On my original ttq2k2 with US stock suspension.









cheers


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

these:










[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

sell me your wheels Adrian ..

*sends subliminal messages*

... sell me your wheels ... :twisted: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

SaintScoTT said:


> these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks real good, maybe CH's should go back on my list.........................


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

SaintScoTT said:


> these:
> 
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> ...


how shiny is your car!
she looks covered in baby oil


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

gazzerb said:


> how shiny is your car!
> she looks covered in baby oil


That car belongs to Flauntt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SaintScoTT said:


> these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BBS CH another very nice wheel but they look best on the MK4 Golf :wink:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I actually love the stock 18" TTRS wheels....


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Kristen_TT's:










Darwin Racing M258.


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

KentishTT said:


> I'd like either of these:-


Mine are very similar to the bottom ones only mine are BK racing Sh***te

In need of a mega refurb and a nice powder coat


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

SaintScoTT said:


> these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best wheels av eva seennnn wow :O


----------



## ma_TT12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Would love to fit ANY from the PROJECT KAHN COLLECTION - In particular the RS-D or RS-C ones....

The TT would look especially good if it had the "Project Kahn" worked on it.... 8)


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

triplefan said:


> I could only find 8.5 x 18 ET 29, so no room for adapters, you havin the same probs?


naw, mine are 19x8.5 et 35. My problem is that I stripped my front adapters when I tried to mount them :x (not my fault) So i'm waiting for the replacement set to show up


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Would Love these babies !!!

Maybe not on the TT but if i had a Bentley or Range Rover she wud Deffoz be wearing these !!!

http://www.kahndesign.com/automotive/kahnwheels/pdf/pdf.pdf


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Dash said:


> Kristen_TT's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dash - I like those. I think they'd look their best on a dark color though?


----------



## lingon (Jul 3, 2009)

I really would love BBS F1 wheels.19" x 8.75 only 7.4kg


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ma_TT12 said:


> Would love to fit ANY from the PROJECT KAHN COLLECTION - In particular the RS-D or RS-C ones....
> 
> The TT would look especially good if it had the "Project Kahn" worked on it.... 8)


Had 2 sets of Kahns in the past not the best quality and bloody heavy


----------



## FlaunTT (Mar 3, 2009)

SaintScoTT said:


> these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my car!!!!! I fell in love with the CH's when i first saw Dialynx's Bullett many years ago in audi driver so when i decided to get a TT there really was only one wheel for me!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

lingon said:


> I really would love BBS F1 wheels.19" x 8.75 only 7.4kg


Stunning 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

FlaunTT said:


> SaintScoTT said:
> 
> 
> > these:
> ...


What spacers are you using :?:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm a very lucky boy to be able to say I already have my dream wheels.......

19" Oettinger RZ's [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> I'm a very lucky boy to be able to say I already have my dream wheels.......
> 
> 19" Oettinger RZ's [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Nice to see you managed to take a pic of them while they were clean, not like your last visit to the Ace :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

19" Oettinger RZ's - definately 8)


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

CamV6 said:


> I'm a very lucky boy to be able to say I already have my dream wheels.......
> 
> 19" Oettinger RZ's [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Is that the uber expensive sportech spoiler? Looks so good.


----------



## FlaunTT (Mar 3, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> FlaunTT said:
> 
> 
> > SaintScoTT said:
> ...


Im using 8mm front and 15mm rear.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Neb said:


> Is that the uber expensive sportech spoiler? Looks so good.


no, it made by projektzwo


----------

